# High instep pain



## herzogone (Oct 19, 2010)

I just went through this with my son. He has high insteps and a very thick forefoot. His foot measures about a size 5 in length, but he had to go up to an 8 (mens) to find a boot that he could even get his foot into. We tried to get him fit at two local shops with boots from Ride, K2, Salomon, Rome, ThirtyTwo, Vans, and Burton up to size 8 and the only boot he could even get on was the Burton Moto. We got them heat molded and he's now happy as can be after constantly complaining his feet hurt after a couple runs (and that was in older size 7 Burton Motos). Of course feet vary in shape so YMMV, but the Burton Moto might be worth a try.


----------



## jae (Nov 27, 2015)

I have a high instep and wide feet, adidas fits me well. same size burtons would pinch a nerve on the top of my foot and my feet would go numb, no more problems after I switched.


----------

